# probleme avec ibook g4



## lanestrella (28 Janvier 2011)

bonjour ,je possède un ibook G4 que j,ai acheté d'occasion sur le forum il y a un an.Il fonctionne très bien sauf qu'il est obligé d'être toujours branché sur secteur.
et il hier il m'a fait une mauvaise blague ,il s'eteint d'un coup sans prévenir..et la rien a faire j,ai essayé de la relancer vas un bruit a l'intérieur...le voyant lumineux de l'alimentation reste allumé..
j'ai attendu un peu j'ai retiré la batterie ,soufflé dedans ,et appuyé sur le petit bouton sous l,ordi au niveau de la batterie ...et j,ai pu le relancer...il m'a fait le coup trois fois dans la même journée..je le trouvais un peu chaud quand il s,est eteint mais vu qu'il est toujours allumé il est souvent chaud...
du coup je vous bien qu'il y a un probleme ,mais je ne sais pas si c,est de la surchauffe ,la batterie qui decede tranquillement ou le câble d,alimentation...un ami m'a dit que le fait que le voyant du câble soit allumé ne veux pas dire qu'il fonctionne...
je suis un peu perdue je n'y connais rien en ordinateur et surtout j'ai peur qu'il me lâche du jour au lendemain et je travaille dessus via internet j,en ai vraiment besoin..
alors si quelqu'un pouvait élucider mon problème se serai vraiment génial !!!merci


----------



## didgar (28 Janvier 2011)

Salut !

Juste en dessous du tien, il y a ce sujet => http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powerbook/ibook-g4-ne-repond-plus-587242.html et j'y donne la procédure pour faire un reset PMU qui est une des choses à faire pour _essayer_ de le faire repartir.

A+

Didier


----------



## lanestrella (28 Janvier 2011)

merci alors j,ai bien noté le processus du reset pmu mais je ne comprend a quoi ca sert en fait...
la par exemple mon ordinateur fonctionne il peut durer une heure ou deux et pouf s,eteindre...c,est dans ce cas la qu'il faut que j'utilise cette solution?


----------



## Invité (28 Janvier 2011)

Ce qui serait bien, c'est que tu installe un programme pour connaître les températures interne de ton Mac.
temperature monitor par ex

Ca me fait quand même penser à une surchauffe ton truc !


----------



## lanestrella (28 Janvier 2011)

merci beaucoup pour votre aide effectivement c,est bien un probleme de surchauffe


----------



## didgar (28 Janvier 2011)

Salut !



lanestrella a dit:


> merci alors j,ai bien noté le processus du reset pmu mais je ne comprend a quoi ca sert en fait...
> la par exemple mon ordinateur fonctionne il peut durer une heure ou deux et pouf s,eteindre...c,est dans ce cas la qu'il faut que j'utilise cette solution?



Ca sert à réinitialiser la gestion de "l'énergie" ! J'évoquais ça uniquement pour tes doutes sur tes sources d'énergie donc la batterie et le chargeur. D'ailleurs je croyais qu'il ne fonctionnait plus du tout  Lecture trop rapide !

Il raconte quoi temperature monitor ???

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (28 Janvier 2011)

Ben il est temps de lancer l'aspi !
A l'arrière de l'iBook il y a des ouïes d'aération. 
Si tu ne veux pas démonter (c'est un peu ardu quand même), ça va lui faire vraiment du bien à ton Book


----------



## lanestrella (29 Janvier 2011)

et bien je n'ai pas réussi a mettre en place l'appli pour la température mais j,ai surélevé mon mac toute la journée et il tourne nikel donc c,était bien ca...merci pour l,aspi je l'y passe des demain!!!


----------

